

Tips: Building Wireframes for Web UI - webuiarchitect
http://www.webuiarchitect.com/tips-building-wireframes-for-web-ui

======
wdewind
"When it comes to Web UI development, believe me, it is totally different from
any kind of development - all rules fail. What ultimately counts is experience
- mainly from failures. So take my word - kill your urge to make use of pretty
looking and so called smart-choice JavaScript plug-ins - they will make your
life difficult later on. I just completed an assignment and like always, only
used core JavaScript with some help from jQuery to add all event listener
place-holders. Tabs, modal dialog, complex form elements and all; I did it on
my own. It wasn't more than 4-5 lines of code each, anyway."

That, to me, is the most important part of the article. Not said nearly
enough. If you have trouble implementing something like tabs in jQuery in
under 3 lines you are missing fundamental understanding of front end
development techniques. Front end plugins always lead to a huge lack of
customization ability for a very small upfront time saving win (vs.
traditional software libraries, which face similar issues but IMO the decision
is not nearly as clear cut).

